# Cobia!



## thebeachcaster (Aug 7, 2006)

OK now that I have your attention, I have another mag question. Do ua'll think the 525 is enough to stop and turn a cobia? I know it is fine for like 30 and 40 pounders but what about a big daddy? Also, I guess we can never look forward to a 535 that is magged AND has a clicker. RYAN, I think I know what you are going to say about this thread.


----------



## Jesse Lockowitz (Feb 13, 2006)

this winter, while i was up in hatteras, was talking to JAM over at Red Drum tackle, he throws his 525mag's for cobes and said he's yet to be dumped...

also believe he told me he can pack 300/17 suffix tri on em if u pack em tight. thats alot of line.


correct me if im wrong JAM 



Jesse


----------



## Jesse Lockowitz (Feb 13, 2006)

about the 535..


if u are wanting a reel that size that can still throw well, why not check out a daiwa 30 or even a 40sha?...100 bucks and great reels...very happy with the couple i have...



Jesse


----------



## thebeachcaster (Aug 7, 2006)

*Jess*

I might be wrong, but the diawas are not magged. I think Wheels Reels makes a conversion side plate that is magged and clicks. My biggest issue with the diawas is that I use a trigger on my reel seat, and I think the gear box on them interfers with use of the trigger. The few diawas that I have taken time to consider would not work with the trigger.

Anybody (including you jess) know about these diawas and if they make one now that that is "trigger friendly?" If they do, do you know if anyone is making a mag w/ clicker conversion? 

Ayone ever see a 535 mag with clicker?

is it cobia season yet


----------



## chris storrs (Aug 25, 2005)

the daiwas will not work with most triggers, but do work with the ABU GRIPLOK sliding reelseat, it is a european product, and can be bought in several sizes to fit most rods...The trigger sits further back than most, very comfortable with the daiwas...should be able to find it by google search or similar...cost about 20$ i think

you can knobby mag a daiwa pretty easily without killing the clicker..a knob of your choice, a spring, a threaded bolt,2 nuts(that fits teh bolt), some epoxy and a magnet is all ya need

fixed mags would be even easier

also i may be wrong, but i think daiwa fixed the gearbox problem with the "saltiga surf 30", quite a bit more $$ tho


----------



## bstarling (Apr 24, 2005)

*Trig'RR Clamp*

I have an SHV30 mounted to a RS1569 (no reel seat) with a Trig'rr clamp. Works well and nothing gets in the way of anything. I picked the clamp up at Bass Pro for about $10. 

Bill


----------



## Newsjeff (Jul 22, 2004)

Do I think a 525mag will beach a monster cobia?
Yes. 

Is it my goto reel for them? 
No. 

I like as close to 300 yards of 20lb mono as I can get when cobia fishing. 

As Jam says, they'll work. 

But I just don't have the confidence in them as I do the Daiwa 30 or Abu 7500.


----------



## DERFM (Jun 19, 2004)

now come on jeff , if deb can get her cobe in on 17lb test ; you better be able to


----------



## Drumdum (Jan 6, 2003)

Newsjeff said:


> Do I think a 525mag will beach a monster cobia?
> Yes.
> 
> Is it my goto reel for them?
> ...


 Yeap,*for many cobes that could be true..* I have never caught a biggun from the surf,just little guys and may be speaking out of turn.. From catching several over 50 and two over seventy off a pier,and a bunch 60-80 out of a boat..IMHO,there is no way I'm going to "undergun" a cobe like that on the beach or anywhere else for that matter.. 
A cobe is an unpredictable animal.. Some come right up and say hi,some will just keep get'n it and say bi...  Yes more than likely you will have him between the outter bar and surfline,so you can go back and forth following him to keep from getting dumped if you have to.. But what happens if he hits the opening and keeps get'n it??? You have to have a reel with a good drag,imo,drag on 525,as well as the line capasity,ain't gonna cut it... All jmho...


----------



## clpoudnine23 (Dec 21, 2005)

*535 knobby mag with LOUD clicker*

my go to cobia reel.


----------



## surfchunker (Apr 10, 2006)

*Cobia's*

I've got 3 likely contenders for Cobia's 

HDX / 30SHA 20lb
OM Heavy / Emcast Plus 6500 25lb
Beefstick / Jigmaster 30lb

And I have the first week of June for Vacation In Frisco .... Cobia is at the Top of my list .... 

Any tips would be greatly apprecated


----------



## Digger (Jan 4, 2000)

From the beach I feel that the 525MAG has all the capacity you need. Yes a Big Cobia can peal enough line off it to dump it if it chooses to. But unless it heads straight out you can follow it from the beach either up or down the beach and just slightly turn it parallel to the beach (yes you may take a long walk) letting you tire the fish and bring it in.
Now on the planks I would not even think about trying that battle.


----------



## Drumdum (Jan 6, 2003)

Digger said:


> From the beach I feel that the 525MAG has all the capacity you need. Yes a Big Cobia can peal enough line off it to dump it if it chooses to. But unless it heads straight out you can follow it from the beach either up or down the beach and just slightly turn it parallel to the beach


 Digger,that's kind of what I said in the above post.. But,with me at least,I don't want even ONE dumping me that might find that opening in the bar and run straight out..  

All of it is opinion,but for someone that has never caught a big cobe,imho,think they need to look at a reel with good line capasity,and an excellent drag.. One thing is for sure,they all do not fight the same,some do some don't,just like to be prepared for the one possible fish of a lifetime that does...


----------



## Newsjeff (Jul 22, 2004)

That's what I was tryin' to say above. It's all about your confidence level. 

I just don't feel confident with a 525mag when cobia fishin'.

Or drum fishin', for that matter. 

I like 20lb test for them both.


----------



## charmdropout (Sep 25, 2006)

*beach caster:*

You have gotten alot of good information on your question. If you are surfcasting and conditions are right, there is no doubt that you can handle a large Cobe on the 525. Most surf fishermen using the 525 do not utilize the Penn drag to its capacity. If you make him fight for every inch, and if your reel's in good condition and if you keep new line on your reel, you will be amazed at the fish/fighting capability of the Penn 525. John


----------



## Ryan Y (Dec 1, 2005)

*Ward, come on man...*

Im starting to believe that your either losing confidence in me or you never had any before...Havn't I always steered you straight? Anyhow, see what you can do about getting the last week of may or the first week of June off and lets hit it...
Other dates are the middle to end of april for drum......Im in......


----------



## sandcruiser (Jan 15, 2007)

*How's that 1569*

on the cobia,drum, and other big ones?


----------



## reeldoc (Apr 4, 2005)

i like my pro gear 340 yds 20# suffix and plenty of drag


----------



## thebeachcaster (Aug 7, 2006)

*thebeachcaster*

Lets just say you had a drum big enough to break the world record. I honestly think the 525 can handle that. I do not think it can handle a record breaking cobe if the fish is too determined. However, if the fish messed up a time or two during the fight, I might have a chance. I am so happy that I got all of these responses. I think my question is answered but if yall want to add anything else feel free.

Sorry I haven't gotten back to this thread earlier, but work and a shotty internet connection has kept me away. I think the problem is solved.

Ryan, we will have to see about drum in the spring. I'll be at Hattie 1-7 of April (a little early I know but it is beyond my control) Besides, someone has got to catch the first drum of the spring run. As for cobes, give me the dates. I plan on seeing if I can fish till they fire me in early summer. Oh yea, Ryan, I think your advice on surf fishing is sound, but you know how bad I want a 535 mag with clicker. If all I have are my 525s when it is time to chase the brown bomber, I'll use em and just hang on.

Thanks to all who threw in their 2 cents.


----------



## thebeachcaster (Aug 7, 2006)

*clpoundnine*

NICE SETUP! And I wonder what my question is.....? How'd ya do it? Where do I get one? Did ya drill the hole? If you did, props on not cracking the graphite. The reel would give me the little extra boost of confidence we've been talking about. I know I am not the only one that wants to read about that sweeeeet reel.


----------



## huckfinn38 (Jun 13, 2006)

*Ward*

That 535 Mag is the one I put on the board 3-4 months ago. Charlie bought it from me. I bought it from Penn Europe in England. I called them on the phone and they sent me one right at $215 dollars. That included shipping and everything. It was too big for my little hands so I am using a 30 shv, wheels reels mag kit. That reel of Charlies is a sweet reel just too big for me!Something else you can try is to call Penn Europe and ask if you you buy just the left side plate. I did that for a 525 Mag so I could have a knobby. That cost me about $65.
Jeb


----------



## clpoudnine23 (Dec 21, 2005)

*Hey Beachcaster..*

Like Jeb said, I picked this reel up from him last fall. He got it from Penn Europe with the knobby sideplate ready to go out of the box, no drilling required. I had a standard 535 that I magged myself, internal non-adjustable mag, that did well for me as far as cobia and shark fishing goes. When this hard to find reel came up I grabbed it and sold the standard 535.


----------



## NTKG (Aug 16, 2003)

thebeachcaster said:


> Lets just say you had a drum big enough to break the world record. I honestly think the 525 can handle that. .


i fish for drum and sissy fish with a 6500 and have yet to be spooled, or close to it really. if a 525 will not bring a drum in you need to start puttin some pressure on him. have ya'll ever tied up to something and actually tried to break 17 or 20lb suffix? put the HEAT on em...

as far as cobia reel... well I like my TLD15 with braid or my 6/0!!!


----------



## Fishbreath (Nov 11, 2004)

Hey Neil,

How does that TLD15 compare to the ABU 7500?


----------



## CrawFish (Sep 23, 2003)

Fishbreath said:


> Hey Neil,
> 
> How does that TLD15 compare to the ABU 7500?


No comparision. TLD15 boat reel, 7500 Show-boat reel   , fishing reel daiwa 30. TLD15 with braided is great for the kayak.


----------



## fish militia (Nov 1, 2004)

My Turn..

Jesse,

"Jam" is my boy we fish together,party,hang ,you name it,but he has yet to catch a Cobe From the beach...

Now for the rest..

"Firespyder" played witness to what a 92lber could do to an abu 7500 with 360yds of #17 and brand new Carbon Fiber Drags..It took it down to the balancing spool 4 times.This was while using the meanest and strongest surf rod currently on the market ( the Nail) and Fiespyder's bait 

An averege Joe could probably land a a cobe up to 40-50lbs depending on the situtaution and how pissed he is,most will not land a beast on it.

A monster Cobe will strip that line faster than a Monster biter,you can almost see the smoke coming off the line.A SUPER,experienced angler may stand a chance based on the sitution.

If you have never caught a Big Cobe from the surf and are not use to playing with them,than you stand a good chance of being embaressed.

I have taken exstensive notes from guys like DD,Russell Warren,Pat and Arch Bracher.These guys have caught more fish in a season than everyone in this thread put together.( I am not taking from you Digger)

Arch is the only one running a small reel (SLH-20) and he has got more reel time and fish than any man you know..He has got a good chance..

If you don't want to be the guy everyone is pointing and laughing at..Go with a little bigger reel than a 525.

Don't loose the fish of a lifetime,cause you came to the game half steppin and the fish got in the middle of an Outsuck and SPOOLED YOUR ARSE..


----------



## fish militia (Nov 1, 2004)

I want to keep adding to this one,cause I ran out time last night and to leave..

Reasons why small reels can be a bad idea..

So you take a small reel and JAM it as tight as you can with mono( basically overloading the spool) or you run a Braid backing..


1) To keep your line tight on the spool so your not blowing up every cast is one thing.to overload it is another.This jammed tight line is already putting alot of pressure on the spool.Once you start fighting a fish an applying the drag that spool pressure increases tenfold.
Have you ever seen a spool crack??I saw it twice last year 2 days apart and that was while Drum fishing.That happened to excellent anglers using top of the line reels.

One reel froze slap up and the remaining 30 yards of line had to be brought in by hand,barely getting the fish to the net.The other other happened as the fish was being netted..and "POW" another reel bites the dust under to much pressure.

2) It's no different when your using a braid backing.A fine Diameter and no strech can put a hell of alot of pressure on a spool.Especially,when you see that last bit of braid and start to put more drag to his arse,so you don't get spooled.

And those saying ..Oh my 6500 or slh-20 has landed numerous fish with no problems as yet to hook into the right fish..

Ask Drumdum about the Drum that damned spooled his Pro Gear last year.That reel has a better drag system and line capacity than any slh-20 or 6500.If a Drum can do that..what do you think a 80lb Cobe can do??


I put 27 days in Cobia fishing from the surf in 06 and 23 days in 05.All of those days were casted baits.i've caught Cobes from 30lbs-50lbs and put my Guide Client on a 92lber.I have hooked into twice that many and lost them for every reason in the book.I have seen in the upwards of a 125 or more fish hit the sand.

I've seen generic reels that I just knew were about to get their arse handed to them land 80lb fish.I've seen high end reels that I just knew were about to hand a 50lb fish his arse,but crapped out under the pressure..

There is no ryhme or reason sometimes,but it's better to have the right stuff,than be "that Guy".When you hook into a Cobe from the beach all EYES are on you..opcorn: 

It's better to be the Hero,than the Zero:--|


----------



## Shooter (Nov 14, 2004)

Here's my 2 cents
I preached the same sermon while hunting, carry a big enough gun to be fair to the game your going after. Ya I have heard lots of guys saying they have killed deer with a .22 but is that fair to the deer and how many will be wounded and go off somewhere and die or be crippled for life.

Yup, you can catch some cobes on a 525 with 17 lb test or some drum with a 6500 *BUT* how much longer will it take you to get that fish in and will you get spooled or break off then the fish is swiming around for a few days with all that line hanging from his mouth.

Be fair to the game your hunting or fishing and use the right size tool for the job, you never know when that MONSTER OF A LIFETIME will show up and you decided to go with the smallest reel in your box just because you like to throw that one or because it is easier for you.

When Cobe fishn I prefer to use my Slosh 30 or 7500 both with 20 lb test, they both hold enough line and have enough back bone to do the job.


----------



## Digger (Jan 4, 2000)

Cobia are the most unpredictable fish out there. Some will just swim in(that can be a very bad thing) others will decide the afternoon in Spain looks fun. They can be methodical or flat out racing. Who knows, I believe it is mostly in where they are hooked.

Rob those guys are very good if not great and have allot more time than I have currently(maybe changing).

I still feel you can turn a Cobia with a smaller reel by using some tricks or walking to them(an option on the beach but not the planks). But if I'm after a Cobia, I like my GS555 loaded with 25lb mono from the planks. Casting from the beach I would probably throw the Slosh30. But I would not be afraid to throw the 525MAG or a 6500 for that matter knowing that things can go very bad. My top Cobia was a 78' 12" from Buckroe in 2000. But many 40-50 pounders on medium spinners. Oh the largest Cobia on record(caught in a net) was 169lb off Norfolk VA. Now what would that fish do to normal tackle if she was mad.

I like your advise on packing it too tight, just to many things that can go bad real bad.


----------



## clpoudnine23 (Dec 21, 2005)

*Rob- aka Fishmilitia*

Exellent posts with some very good points. I could not agree more.


----------



## thebeachcaster (Aug 7, 2006)

*A 7500*

Correct me if I am wrong, but abu does not still make a GOOD 7500. I don't think they magged it either. However I am sure it is not too hard to mag a 7500. Thanks Rob and Shooter for the comments. 

Now I have an excuse to go looking for a new reel and I probably will but I gotta ask, who has ever seen a guy get spooled on a cobe? when you think about it, if you ever get spooled on a fish, there is no way to be 100 percent sure of what kind of fish it was. Now I know there is a distinct feel for each species and after catching 150 drum you just know what they feel like. However, if that fish jumps during the fight you know what kind he is but if you never see him and get spooled who is to say it wasn't a biter. 
I'm not sure I have this big important point I am trying to make, I was just thinking...........


----------



## Ryan Y (Dec 1, 2005)

*Yea Ward....*

I think you know about the one that I locked up with at fort fisher with Kramer.....But we had waded out around a big A$$ hole were you and I normally hit. We came back in and spiked our rods but I was already down half the line from the wade when mine hit.....He was a biggun....Big fish with about 125 yards left on the spool....

Hmmmmopcorn: YEp, it was movie time then....JUst sit, relax, and watch the show....


----------



## fish militia (Nov 1, 2004)

As far as a good 7500..Yeh they are hard to come by nowadays,but Mine are original swedish.

Abec 7 bearings,Hot Sauce and Carbon Fiber Drags..I luv em

The Retrieve sux,but it's a small price to pay:beer:


----------



## surfchunker (Apr 10, 2006)

*fish militia*

why do you say the retieve sucks ... to slow ... what gear ratio is yours ... they do have gears u can buy to change it ...


----------



## Drumdum (Jan 6, 2003)

I'm in full agreement that a cobe *can be* landed with a 525... That being said,do you want to take the chance?? As far as it being a shark or cobe.. Wouldn't you like to have enough line to be sure??
Caught more than my share of them,and one thing that can be said as fact is they are unpredictable... Yes,the "tricks" Digger is pointing out will work 99 out of a 100 times on the sand.. Yes,cobes are a different animal alltogether when ya catch him off the planks..One thing about the planks is ya only got 15ft to the left and 15ft to the right to chase him,as well as the fact they are already in deep water,so it could be off to the races... 
If you are on the beach catching one and he goes through a break in the bar or finds some current like an outsuck,you could be in trouble even from the beach.. 
What Rob said about exploding spools is also true,have witnessed this many times.. Even happened with me on a 21lb albert with a 6500,can't imagine what a cobe would have done.. Watched (Lee aka Zingpow),last fall, handline a drum in after the spool in his Shimano expanded and broke into two pieces..
All that can be said here is some folks just say "don't confuse me with the facts,my mind is made up"..Let's just hope the folks new to cobe fishing go to a gunfight with a gun and not a knife...


----------



## Ryan Y (Dec 1, 2005)

*Words of wisdom...*

...


----------



## surfchunker (Apr 10, 2006)

*Line Cap.*

I have the First week of June for vacation on the Banks and we are going to chase Cobia's ... I sure don't want to have the only shot I got at one and end up getting spooled .... I'm taking 3 Combo's and all will hold over 300 yards of 20 or bigger .... Me I want that security ... A 525 is a outstanding reel ... that's been proved over and over ... so is a 6500 .... Lets go :fishing:


----------



## Ryan Y (Dec 1, 2005)

*Chucker...*

Ill be up there as well for the first week or so...


----------



## fish militia (Nov 1, 2004)

Firespyder7 said:


> Ill be up there as well for the first week or so...


Don't forget to bring my bait ..b!tc#


----------



## Newsjeff (Jul 22, 2004)

I landed a cobie in the 45lb range last June with a Daiwa 50 and a yaked out bait. 

This June I'll have a TLD-25 loaded with 600 yards of 30lb mono for the same situation.

I want of dem 90lbers like Rob's.  

I will cast both a Daiwa 30 and an Abu 7500 for em, too.

I ain't gonna be under gunned if I can help it. 

Nine weeks and counting ... and da A/C will be in da house. :beer:


----------



## thebeachcaster (Aug 7, 2006)

*clpoundnine*

That reel is magged and has a clicker? It came like that out of the box? Jeb, I thought you said that thing had no clicker... If it does have the mags and clicker, what is the web site?


----------



## AL_N_VB (Apr 3, 2002)

so what'chal sayin is ..don't bring a knife to a gun fight?


----------



## Ryan Y (Dec 1, 2005)

*You know*



fish militia said:


> Don't forget to bring my bait ..b!tc#



I actually added that I was gonna come up there and catch bait for everyone but I changed the post.....


ROb, I have your bait bro....And your tackle.... 
Talk to you soon man....
I still want to get up there and get you spearfishing....


----------



## Ryan Y (Dec 1, 2005)

*Like robssssss*



Newsjeff said:


> I landed a cobie in the 45lb range last June with a Daiwa 50 and a yaked out bait.
> 
> This June I'll have a TLD-25 loaded with 600 yards of 30lb mono for the same situation.
> 
> ...



Hey Jeff, HE slung his bait from the beach man. Little piece of bloody bunker he borrowed from some poor sap on the beach that thought he was doing everyone a favor

My only mistake was I was putting the crap on ice and dealing it out to everyone.

Couldnt even cut my own yet before he was hooked up.

Next thing you know the aluminuium bat was out for a bashing....and somw poor arse fish was up on the truck bleeding all over the beach. I followed the blood trail back to RDT a little later on to get more beer....


----------



## Digger (Jan 4, 2000)

thebeachcaster said:


> That reel is magged and has a clicker? It came like that out of the box? Jeb, I thought you said that thing had no clicker... If it does have the mags and clicker, what is the web site?



Google Penn Reels UK


http://www.pennfishing.com/products_and_services/reels/gs-series/

That link is legal.


----------



## thebeachcaster (Aug 7, 2006)

*penn 535*

Penn 535 mag with clicker? Anyone?????????


----------



## huckfinn38 (Jun 13, 2006)

*It has the clicker*

Ward it has the clicker.....pennfishing.com.
Go to Contact and either call the number or email them. I actually emailed them and with in 2 hours a rep had called me. Every once in a while one pops up on ebay.
Good luck finding one!


----------



## jettypark28 (Jun 23, 2006)

*Cobia*

what about spinning reel i don't want to go to the darkside i am just to old to try and learn something else  anyway i am just refreshing this topic on cobia...:fishing:


----------



## FishinAddiction (May 9, 2006)

I'm not the most experienced fisherman when it comes to landing a cobe on the beach but I have one under my belt and numerous other fish......I think a lot of success in landing them can be attributed to knowing how to "handle" the fish such as moving up or down the beach.....knowing when to put the heat on em and when not to....I do think have the right reel makes a difference.....but my 525 definitley go the job done on my citation a couple weeks ago and the Inferno demanded respect from Mr Brownsuit!


----------

